# Complete Info About The Selection Procedure Of Medical Cadets Of AMC And CMH Lhr.



## RDX

A.O.A mates;
In this post I will brief you about the whole selection procedure for the Medical Cadets of AMC and CMH Lhr. Medical College, step by step, and with complete details. I will try to include answers to all the frequently asked questions.

(The reason why I am posting this is that as a student I was totally unaware about all of this because no one in my family ever applied for such courses but as I went through this all procedure so I can guide you quite well)

#1: The step number 1 is that to look for the Advertisement about this course in newspaper and also on joinpakarmy.gov.pk. It will be published in June/July.

#2: After the AD you can apply for it online on joinpakarmy.gov.pk or by going to your nearest Army Selection & Recruitment Centre.

#3: After applying you'll be called for the initial computer based test including M.C.Q's from Biology, Physics, Chemistry and English also verbal and nonverbal intelligence questions.

#4: Initial test will include 3 portions (Do not panic for this test, it is the easiest test and you can pass it with mere 40-50% marks but try to do as good at it as you can because even if your score in FSc is not so good even then you can have bright chances to be selected for the interview )

A- Verbal intelligence test (including 98 questions which have to be done in 30 mins they are actually very easy for sample questions visit pakone,pk )

B- Nonverbal intelligence test (including 98 questions and same 30 mins-a little bit difficult test. For sample questions visit pakone,pk )

C- Academic test (including 40 questions and have to be done in 30 mins this test will be very easy and totally from syllabus for sample questions visit pakone,pk )

#5: After successfully passing computer based test you'll be called for physical test which will include the following tests


1.6km running in 8.5mins
3 chin ups in 2 mins
15 push ups in 2 mins
15 sit ups in 2 mins

#6: After passing physical test you'll be called for medical test. Medical test for this course is just a formality it will include 

Height measurement
Weight measurement
Eye sight test
Although it is a formality but your Body Mass Index must have to be normal and there is no need to worry if you wear glasses because they treat both categories [ with glasses and without glasses ] equally.

#7: After passing physical test you'll be given a form which is to be submitted after a day or two. Here I must mention that if you do not have domicile then make sure you get it as soon as possible.

#8: After submission of form you'll have to wait for about 1.5 months for the merit list. It will be published on joinpakarmy.gov.pk

#9: Successful candidates will be called for the final procedure of selection which will be of 2 days...

- Day 1 : Bio data form filling and then
Personality test;

Including 3 sections
a - Word association test (including 76 words which will be shown one by one and for 10 seconds by projector and you'll have to write sentences)

b - Sentence completion test (you'll be given two separate sheets both will have 26 incomplete sentences which you'll have to complete. For each sheet there are 6.5 mins)

C - Story writing (write story from this shown vivid picture. Two pictures will be shown and for each 4 mins will be given) 

D- A topic will be given (like shocking news of life or happiest news of life ) and you'll have to write an essay in 4 mins about the topic it must be in positive way. 

- Days 2 : :::::Interview:::::::

Following are the questions I encountered in my interview
(Interview was totally in Urdu and if you are not good in speaking English then there is no need to worry) 
-what is your name
-marks in matric
-marks in fsc
-position in school/college
-hobbies (must write your actual hobbies about which you have sufficient knowledge because they'll ask you questions about them)
-your view about any topic which is very famous in these days (i was asked about my views about the "toheen e risalat rule")
-biology related questions (strictly from the syllabus of 1st year and second year)
-names of ministers (i was not asked about this but my friends told me)
-name of some cities of any province they'll ask... 
Result of the interview will be announced after the interview of last candidate

If you are successful in interview then you must celebrate.... because there is 99.999999% chance of your selection because even if you are a little bit medically unfit then that will be ignored.

#10: Final medical at the desired CMH in any city. It will be of 10-15 days in which you'll be thoroughly checked medically...
It will include the following tests
1: Hepatitis Test
2: TPHA/VDRL Test
3: Stool Test
4: HIV Test
5: Urine Test
6: Blood C.P
7: Medical Specialist's Examination
8: ENT Specialist's Examination 
9: Eyes Examination 
10: Surgical Specialist's Examination
11: Chest X-Ray
12: ECG
13: Blood Group
14: Dental Examination
15: Psychiatrist's Examination
16: BMI

#11: Finally in November call letters and complete instructions will be issued to the selected candidates.

(During 5 years of MBBS course you'll be given 34,000Rs. Stipend every month and after 5 year basic military training will be given a PMA Kakul for 5.5 months... At the end you'll be a Captain Doctor but you must have to serve army for 13 years... You cannot go anywhere else before 13 years) 
-----------------------------------------

I strongly recommend that also prepare yourself for the UHS test because you it is must for your selection in CMH Lhr. Medical college as well as will help you in interview... 

Thanks a lot, good luck for the future and do remember me in your prayers.


----------



## Rehan

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing your experience with others! :thumbsup:


----------



## RDX

Rehan said:


> Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing your experience with others! :thumbsup:


Thanks Rehan... I m loving this friendly atmosphere of forum :thumbsup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

Sorry For writing mistakes
1- i wrote 2013 instead of 2012
2- i wrote ate instead of rate

I dont know how to edit my post as i am a new user so please ignore!


----------



## Mekiyusuf

nabeel can we get in army after completing mbbs...?(specially girls)


----------



## naqvi

can girls apply?


----------



## RDX

naqvi said:


> can girls apply?


Nope!!! Girls can't apply.


----------



## Mekiyusuf

But they can apply after mbbs for GDOP


----------



## xain khalid

i dont think


----------



## Mekiyusuf

Nabeel told me that girls can apply...and i checked on website too:cool!:


----------



## Mekiyusuf

Yes after completing mbbs girls can get in Army through two types of inductions.
1- General duty medical officers (Just after MBBS)
2- Specialist Doctors (After specialization) 
For further detail pak army website and then click > Inductions
For details, go to joinpakarmy.gov.pk then click on "induction"... There you'll see GDMOs and Specialist Doctors tab below "Short Service Commission"... There is the complete detail. Thankyou.


( info provided by nabeel haider )


----------



## RDX

The Bio Data Form which you will have to fill on the first day of personality test/Interview will be like this http://db.tt/UxHLoLxS download the pictures of that form from this link. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

Merit List Of The Candidates Short Listed For Personality Test/Interview Is Up!!! 
Check Your Roll Number Now On joinpakarmy.gov.pk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

,


----------



## RDX

Final medical finished on 3rd Sep (21st Aug to 3rd Sep)
It included;
1: Hepatitis Test
2: TPHA/VDRL Test
3: Stool Test
4: HIV Test
5: Urine Test
6: Blood C.P
7: Medical Specialist's Examination
8: ENT Specialist's Examination 
9: Eyes Examination 
10: Surgical Specialist's Examination
11: Chest X-Ray
12: ECG
13: Blood Group
14: Dental Examination
15: Psychiatrist's Examination
16: BMI



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

Many people asking for the basis on which final merit list is compiled... To be honest i am not sure about it. There are different point of views some say that is made on the basis of Matric/FSc marks, while some say that the following formula is used:
Matric marks 10%
F.Sc. marks 15%
Personality test 60%
Initial Test 25%


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BAsit malIck

RDX said:


> Many people asking for the basis on which final merit list is compiled... To be honest i am not sure about it. There are different point of views some say that is made on the basis of Matric/FSc marks, while some say that the following formula is used:
> Matric marks 10%
> F.Sc. marks 15%
> Personality test 60%
> Initial Test 25%
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


hEy bro..., IS their any w8ng list for candiates for interview or personality tests ...????


----------



## RDX

BAsit malIck said:


> hEy bro..., IS their any w8ng list for candiates for interview or personality tests ...????


Nope, there isn't any waiting list. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

,


----------



## apicomb

RDX said:


> Finally, all struggles came to an end and now looking forward for new challenges.
> Alhamdulillah today i received the joining letter for AM College Rwp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Many congratulations:thumbsup:

Come and join us at this thread--->http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...al-college-thread-potential-class-2018-a.html. The people currently posting there will all be joining AMC in December too


----------



## RDX

apicomb said:


> Many congratulations:thumbsup:
> 
> Come and join us at this thread--->http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...al-college-thread-potential-class-2018-a.html. The people currently posting there will all be joining AMC in December too


Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

I came to know a new thing yesterday. Categories other then MCs are given an option to change thier category to MC during there 3rd year of studies.


----------



## Murtaza Farasat

So what would they have to pass to convert to MC ?


----------



## RDX

Murtaza Farasat said:


> So what would they have to pass to convert to MC ?


They don't need to pass anything. The only necessary requirement is 60% marks in previous years.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

RDX said:


> I came to know a new thing yesterday. Categories other then MCs are given an option to change thier category to MC during there 3rd year of studies.


*their

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murtaza Farasat

That is a bit strange .


----------



## Rana Babar Mumtaz

RDX can you tell that after completing the MBBS and the training in which ares are the
cadets appointed for medical practice..


----------



## RDX

Rana Babar Mumtaz said:


> RDX can you tell that after completing the MBBS and the training in which ares are the
> cadets appointed for medical practice..


For the house job, they are appointed in the areas according to the priority given by the cadets and the availability of seat. After that they must have to serve in any hard area for 2 years.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

Registration for the Medical Cadets of 39th MBBS/17th BDS has been started.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murtaza Farasat

Nope it has not started yet. Check.the details of M Cadet.


----------



## RDX

Murtaza Farasat said:


> Nope it has not started yet. Check.the details of M Cadet.


Yeah you were right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX

Join Pakistan Army as Medical Cadet in Army Medical College and CMH Lahore Medical College.
*Applying Dates:
12 May -to-11June
*Initial Tests:
21 to 30 June.
*Education:
F.Sc (Pre-Medical)
joinpakarmy.gov.pk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sheikhamir77

Hello RDX, kindly tell me the fee and others dues of AMC


----------



## RDX

Sheikhamir77 said:


> Hello RDX, kindly tell me the fee and others dues of AMC


1.5 Lac/Year is the college fee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sheikhamir77

RDX first of all thanks for this gud job to provide info for new candidates. i want to ask a question, basically AMC are private medical college kindly tell me the fee stature of AMC.........


----------



## RDX

Sheikhamir77 said:


> RDX first of all thanks for this gud job to provide info for new candidates. i want to ask a question, basically AMC are private medical college kindly tell me the fee stature of AMC.........


Its semi-govt. being run by Army, affiliated with NUST. For Nustian Cadets fee is 1.5 Lac/Year and Medical Cadets get 31k per month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sheikhamir77

thanks for your quick reply RDX i have two question.

1) first of all you tell 1.5 lac for nustian and if i m not nustian then??????

2) UHS test is compulsory for AMC admission any info about UHS and AMC test relation...


----------



## Sheikhamir77

RDX please tell me the written test and physical test is made on the same day?


----------



## Sheikhamir77

Guys, i face a problem, i was appled for AMC through online and my test date is June 25, 2014 and the problem is that on the same date my chemistry pratical is also. what can i do????? plz solve my problem


----------



## RDX

Sheikhamir77 said:


> Guys, i face a problem, i was appled for AMC through online and my test date is June 25, 2014 and the problem is that on the same date my chemistry pratical is also. what can i do????? plz solve my problem


Go to the nearest selection center and tell them about the situation. They will change the test date.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amdk

i wanna ask that what is the criteria for selection in the merit listS?like to whom they will send the call letters?as i have cleared my initial written physical and medical.
thankyou.


----------



## RDX

amdk said:


> i wanna ask that what is the criteria for selection in the merit listS?like to whom they will send the call letters?as i have cleared my initial written physical and medical.
> thankyou.


Initial test primarily and matric/1st year secondarily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usamaanwar

salam.how much marks you have in fsc part one?

- - - Updated - - -

salam.how much marks you have in fsc part one?


----------



## RDX

usamaanwar said:


> salam.how much marks you have in fsc part one?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> salam.how much marks you have in fsc part one?


476

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdul.ar721

*RDX Brother Can You Tell Me All Q Which Were Asked In Your Interview Plz?*

i have cleared my AMC initial and plz also tell me how to prepare for interview??Thanks i am waiting for ur reply...

- - - Updated - - -

what were the last fsc marks in your badge RDX AND HOW MANY BOYS WERE SELECTED LAST YEAR


----------



## Afnan123

I wana know about interview questions plz post it

- - - Updated - - -

And how can u select MBBS or BDS I there is separate merit for each of them? Cox I mark both MBBS and BDS n want to get Admisiin in MBBS :/

- - - Updated - - -

I got 901 in fsc is there is any chance ?


----------



## abdul.ar721

hy afnan Do you have any information about merit list??

- - - Updated - - -

afnan better text me on 03038853704

- - - Updated - - -

afnan better text me on 03038853704


----------



## Awais Ahmed

*I Am Short Listed For Interview. Need Help.*

Please tell me would they consider only interview and test performance or they would also consider matric and fsc marks. I got 891 marks in matric and 919 marks in fsc. I am a repeater of Mcat and also improved fsc.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and I am very good at English and Biology. Would it be counted?


----------



## abdul.ar721

awais ahmed congrats for selection and i think that they will now consider interview and pers... test for final selection

- - - Updated - - -

Awais ahmed come on forum "All information about selection of AMC"

- - - Updated - - -

Awais ahmed come on forum "All information about selection of AMC"


----------



## cefspan

Mekiyusuf said:


> nabeel can we get in army after completing mbbs...?(specially girls)


yep you have to appear in issb test
you pass that, you get inducted in army btw navy and air force also induct drs who have completed their mbbs


----------



## abdul.ar721

What is fee for paying cadets?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor humna

I am FSC part 2 student I want to go to AMC plz tell me its critaria


----------



## abdul.ar721

You have to appear in nust entry test


----------



## RDX

abdul.ar721 said:


> What is fee for paying cadets?
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


Lt col. And below... 50% off... i.e around 50k a year. Above lt. Col. 1.5 lac per year

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RDX

Doctor humna said:


> I am FSC part 2 student I want to go to AMC plz tell me its critaria


You should have atleast 60% marks in fsc to apply  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RDX

abdul.ar721 said:


> You have to appear in nust entry test


For MCs... No..!! For PCs... Yes..!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## faizan01

*Guidance Needed For Induction As MC*

Aoa
first of all i want to thank you Nabeel for sharing your experience. it is very useful.
i am planning to apply this year and i had limited information about admission procedure as MC. your post made many things clear for me.
my profile is:
matric = 934 
FSc = 902
P.S. i am a repeater , i have given exam for marks improvement too. i am quite hopeful though.

my question is i have heard that issb is quite difficult. can you suggest any preparatory books or academy for whole test preparation. 
i don't want to miss my chance this year.
your response will be appreciated 
Regards


----------



## RDX

faizan01 said:


> Aoa
> first of all i want to thank you Nabeel for sharing your experience. it is very useful.
> i am planning to apply this year and i had limited information about admission procedure as MC. your post made many things clear for me.
> my profile is:
> matric = 934
> FSc = 902
> P.S. i am a repeater , i have given exam for marks improvement too. i am quite hopeful though.
> 
> my question is i have heard that issb is quite difficult. can you suggest any preparatory books or academy for whole test preparation.
> i don't want to miss my chance this year.
> your response will be appreciated
> Regards


As i've mentioned above... There is no involvement of ISSB Tests in the selection of MCs... There just an interview and personality test... Nothing else... You can buy ISSB book of Dogar sons and only prepare the Intelligence test, personality test, and interview portion from it... There's no need of preparing everything written in it... And as far as academy is concerned if you are from RWP you can join Noor Forces academy. 
PS: best of luck!! You can do it this time!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Talha77

*Iformation*

Can you tell me about initial test percentage mean to say how many percent will be bio and etc?


----------



## saif

*Medical Cadets 2015*

if any one here can help me,,,,had clear initial procedure waiting for interview cll leter,,,,how to prepare for interview and personality test,,,had 930 in matric and 914 in fsc any chance will they send call leter,,,,,,,people say its all about aproach whts ur view,,,,


----------



## DR.CURIOUS

Mekiyusuf said:


> But they can apply after mbbs for GDOP


whats gdop?

- - - Updated - - -



saif said:


> if any one here can help me,,,,had clear initial procedure waiting for interview cll leter,,,,how to prepare for interview and personality test,,,had 930 in matric and 914 in fsc any chance will they send call leter,,,,,,,people say its all about aproach whts ur view,,,,


to some extend it is about approach and all !


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan

DR.CURIOUS said:


> whats gdop?
> I think, it's GDMO, General Duty Medical Officer.
> Never heard of GDOP


----------



## DR.CURIOUS

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> DR.CURIOUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats gdop?
> I think, it's GDMO, General Duty Medical Officer.
> Never heard of GDOP
> 
> 
> 
> somebody here...just mentioned gdop thingy..for girlz!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan

DR.CURIOUS said:


> Dr. Bhai Jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody here...just mentioned gdop thingy..for girlz!
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard about that, maybe they could explain it better...
Click to expand...


----------



## a_jameel98

Can girls with a military background apply as free cadets? And doesn't the army send them for specializatio abroad if they pass the required tests etc?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS

a_jameel98 said:


> Can girls with a military background apply as free cadets? And doesn't the army send them for specializatio abroad if they pass the required tests etc?


i guess u r talking about paying cadets?


----------



## a_jameel98

Yes but what is tge exact procedure that girls have to follow? Especially if they need financial aid.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS

paying cadets have no fee!

- - - Updated - - -

but u had to apply to ghq before 7th july!


----------



## sunny ashraf

Anyone can guide me ? 
I cleared physical and medical test for AMC .. i am waiting for Call letter 
my marks in metric 988/1050
what will be next???


----------



## Doc98

*Question To RDX?*

<p>
First of all, thanks alot RDX for all the info.</p>
<p>
I just wanted to know what kind of questions do they ask, in the AM cadet interview?</p>
<p>
 </p>


----------



## RDX

I already answered your question in the thread's main post.


----------



## Doc98

Thanks a lot , very helpful by the way. One last question, why is the selection peocess so late this time, I was informed by reliable sources that rhis time the list will come by 30 sept.


----------



## sunny ashraf

*can anyone guide me that what will be Included in admission merit of AMC..... pleas reply me 
*


----------



## sunny ashraf

Got 988/1050 in Metric
843/1100 in Fsc.
Any Chance for AMC Call letter  ?????

- - - Updated - - -

Got 988/1050 in Metric
843/1100 in Fsc.
Any Chance for AMC Call letter  ?????


----------



## Zubda

Is there any chance for BDS seat if the aggregate comes out to be 81.39 ?


----------



## Natelie

Could anyone plz tell me the difference between paying cadet and additional cadet,what are the fee structure for both and why is paying cadet called 'paying' anyway?


----------



## Hellblazer

It's been more than 1.5 months and there hasbeen no sign for merit liat of interview regarding MCs. Any update on that ? And I have 989 in Metric and 810 in Fsc . Any outcome for me ? That I may be called for interview ?


----------



## sunny ashraf

List of amc has been announced... if any one shortlisted then kindly reply me


----------



## azelfar

sunny ashraf said:


> List of amc has been announced... if any one shortlisted then kindly reply me


I am shortlisted


----------



## Zubda

sunny ashraf said:


> List of amc has been announced... if any one shortlisted then kindly reply me


where to get this list?

- - - Updated - - -



azelfar said:


> I am shortlisted


any link to the list ?


----------



## azelfar

Zubda said:


> where to get this list?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> any link to the list ?




joinpakarmy.gov.pk/


----------



## sunny ashraf

wyyo.com - Search Results for "wyyo.com"


----------



## HaseebWaseem

Can anyone guide about the personality test either the word association test and sentence completion test are in english or in urdu as well . THX .


----------



## Arbab Ali

i have cubitus valgus (24 L, 25 R degree), will they accept me in AMC?????Reply Please
also tell me that whether they check for it in final medical???.........RDX..............
I have just received call letter for interview


----------



## Kun Aguero

*AMC*

hello rdx Im also undergoing the selection procedure for AMC this year. I wish to know about the lifestyle of medical cadets at army medical college Rawalpindi? And Ive heard that the salary you get once you've completed MBBS and start serving in the army is not very great is this also true?


----------



## hassan197

*Interview Calls*

Assalam u alikum ! can u tell me the month in which interview is conducted , because i have cleared initial Alhamdulilah on July 29th, since then waiting for the interview . itwill be commencing in september or what ??


----------



## SumerZ986

How can I prepare for M cadet written of pak navy?
I'll be now in 3rd year of MBBS.
Which books should I consult?


----------



## hadi985

For AM cadets in army medical college in how much time after final medical joining calls are issued?


----------



## mirabid1876

Assalam u alaikum sir! Does the personality test mcqs in the initial test matter anything?Because the officers on our tst day asked us to slip that test and we skipped it.


----------

